# Rotala Ceylon?



## Zapins

I used to keep this plant back in 2004 but i haven't seen it for sale until just recently. I was wondering what happened to it in the hobby, is this really ceylon, and what makes it ceylon and not another species?


----------



## Yo-han

Looks almost like Ludwigia brevipes...


----------



## AaronT

What YoHan said.

Rotala sp. 'Ceylon' is no longer in the hobby. Ceylon is where it was collected and it was just another rotundifolia variety.


----------



## miremonster

@Yo-han: I agree, looks like brevipes. - I wonder if also Ludwigia x lacustris is possible.

@Aaron: Some folks mean that the rotundifolia that floats around as Rotala sp. "Pink" (in Europe) is identical with the "Ceylon". I can't judge that, as I don't know the original "Ceylon" but only the "Pink".


----------



## Zapins

I don't quite understand, what happened to the original Ceylon? Was it named wrong or has it died out in the hobby?


----------



## Cavan Allen

Died out in the hobby.


----------



## AaronT

Zapins said:


> I don't quite understand, what happened to the original Ceylon? Was it named wrong or has it died out in the hobby?


It died out in the hobby in the USA several years ago. Not many people kept it to begin with. There was also a Hygrophila sp. 'Ceylon' that made Hygrophila sp. 'Tiger' look like a difficult slow grower.


----------



## miremonster

There's a thread about the "Ceylon": http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-plants-planted-aquariums/37325-rotala-sp-ceylon.html
Unfortunately Roy Deki's pic is moved. But the "corkscrew" growth of the "Ceylon" is mentioned, I mean to see that also on the "Pink" known in Europe.

What do you mean about the pics of R. "Pink" from Massimo here: http://www.rareaquaticplants.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=364:rotala-sp-pink and in the flowgrow database entry?: http://www.flowgrow.de/db/wasserpflanzen/rotala-rotundifolia-pink

By any chance, does anyone here know if there's a Rotala rotundifolia called "Pink" in the U.S.? (I've seen that name mentioned also in the old Rotala "Ceylon" thread)


----------



## DutchMuch

Anyone know where I can get some Ceylon or is it GONE? I saw some for sale in germany but obviously im not in germany.


----------



## Zapins

I haven't seen it for sale since I posted this thread so I think Cavan is right, its dead in the USA hobby.


----------

